# Is SRCA contracting out again??



## akflightmedic (Aug 26, 2010)

Is the SRCA sub contracting their flight services again??

I saw this ad (partial copy below with link) and am curious.

CHS would not be collecting resumes unless there was an actual contract being bid on. Please note their words that this is a "proposed position and contingent upon contract award".

Anyone there care to update on new happenings?

Flight Paramedic
Tracking Code
324-120
Job Description

Job Title: Flight Paramedic

Location:  Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, Multiple locations 

Position Summary:


Primary position as Flight Paramedic; Candidate to also be utilized as ground Paramedic as directed.  This is a proposed position and contingent upon contract award.

https://hostedjobs.openhire.com/epo...evelid1=2725&parent=International&startflag=2


----------



## WTEngel (Aug 27, 2010)

Sounds like a good question to ask someone who works for CHS.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 28, 2010)

WTEngel said:


> Sounds like a good question to ask someone who works for CHS.



Seems more likely to get accurate info from those there on the ground currently working.


----------



## Armor10 (Aug 29, 2010)

Why, would we know anything man? Ask CHS Medical, they obviously know more about it then we do. Considering, that there advertising for jobs for a proposed contract. If you want to know more hit up Fahaid and ask him. Cheers


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 29, 2010)

Such attitude...you guys are great.

The way it works in the contracting world is a request for proposal is released (RFP). The company issuing the RFP and the current staff typically know they are soliciting bidders.

The companies that wish to bid then post and clearly state it is in anticipation of award. Some unscrupulous companies skip that part and act as if they already have it. All they do is resume collect. Since this is in a bidding process, the companies submitting bids will NOT give any info as it is foolish to do so. The most reliable info comes from those there on the ground already working on that project.

CHS and others will only want your resume and if you poke around they get nervous, especially if asking a lot of questions in this stage.

So relax and ignore the thread or say I do not know.


----------



## Armor10 (Aug 29, 2010)

My friend, I'm not giving you attitude. If you knew me, I'm probably the most helpful person you could ever meet. The SRCA is huge, asking us if CHS is bidding on future contracts, is like asking if INTEL is hiring for a new swing shift manager in their South Dakota branch. The SRCA covers the entire country. We would probably be the last to know anything. Cheers


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 29, 2010)

My point is they do not solicit for future contracts. They solicit for current contracts up for tender.

Most people have some indicator if their company is gonna contract out as the employer will inform the employees and some will help them transition to the the sub.

Anyways, I am not too worried, I just have two friends starting with SRCA and was info gathering for them.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 30, 2010)

Myself, Armor, and WT all work for SRCA. If your friends have any questions feel free to pm me there emails. 

Regards
-Schulz


----------



## rickpatterson (May 26, 2011)

Any help I can provide, I am always willing to help. Please visit our website for current contractual clients. I can tell you that we conducted safety audits on SRCA and the report is available online. 

Regards,
Richard


----------

